# 2 bows for sale



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

*other items added*

cobra/sureloc special ops hunting sight (black)
micro adj, 3d axis, 0.019" pins
R500-00


merlin ten zone scope
.5 diopter
R500-00


all items excludes postage...etc


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Could you post a picture of the sight?


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

target style sureloc extension
plastic cover/glo stick holder


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics.

Is that not the Sidewinder sight? I think the Special Ops is a single pin slider.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

jcdup said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Is that not the Sidewinder sight? I think the Special Ops is a single pin slider.


Hmmm. Me bad. I was thinking of the Sportman's Special.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

hi....it's an old model circa 2006/7?
co op between Cobra and Sureloc....i assume.
Cobra/Sureloc SideWinder/Lethal Weapon Special Ops.....iirc


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

scope sold.


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

is the conquest 4 still available and if it is could you maybe email me a pic or post it 
[email protected]


----------

